# Separation anxiety - ours



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

We're sending Rosie to the dog sitter who runs her day care for 10 days, the longest time she has ever been away from us, so we can head out of town. She stayed w/ him for a couple of nights before and did fine, but never this long. We are worried about how she will do, and as much as she drives us crazy sometimes, we're sad at separating. She sleeps with us, and because of our work schedules, she is never usually away from us for more than a few hours at a time.

Anyone else going through this too this time of year?


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

yes we are leaving ours this year too for a week at a home boarding place. Even though I am really happy with where he is going I still keep thinking I dont want to leave him. I think you can get so attached to vizslas just like they get attached to you. I know when I leave him I will cry my eyes out even though I will be going to airport to go on holiday!


----------



## fiona long (Feb 15, 2010)

we just got back from ten days away from bailey and she was absoultely fine - i was the same as you guys and had a BIG tear in my eye when i was leaving her but she did great!


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

I started crying last time I dropped Merc off and he lay down on the ground and refused to move 

Apparently he cheered up after I left - took me a little longer  and I now refuse to be the one to drop him off ever again!

If its somewhere Rosie has been before I'm sure she'll be just fine for a few more days.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Worse possible scenario: She doesn't want to go home with you! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

I cried when I dropped Hobie off to get spayed for 6 hours..... but I guess it was really the circumstance that was upsetting.

I could just hug her 24/7. She probably thinks I'm nuts.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks guys. Wow, merc laying on the ground, refusing to move sounds traumatic. I would have cried too. Actually I had a lump in my throat this morning after she was picked up. I feel fortunate that we don't have to drop her anywhere, she gets picked up for day care (play group) as usual and won't know anything is different until tonight when she'll go to the house of the man who runs the play group. It's good she's been there before, and also that he often has other dogs staying with him who she also knows. Thanks for reassurance Fiona! And yes Pineapple, I'm pretty sure Rosie does think I'm nuts...


----------



## bladerunner6 (Jun 13, 2010)

sarahaf said:


> We're sending Rosie to the dog sitter who runs her day care for 10 days, the longest time she has ever been away from us, so we can head out of town. She stayed w/ him for a couple of nights before and did fine, but never this long. We are worried about how she will do, and as much as she drives us crazy sometimes, we're sad at separating. She sleeps with us, and because of our work schedules, she is never usually away from us for more than a few hours at a time.
> 
> Anyone else going through this too this time of year?


When we first started dropping Layla off at the kennel, she seemed to have some separation anxiety. But now, she just loves partying with her doggie buddies.

She comes home exhausted from the fun.


----------



## minnere (Jul 8, 2010)

I have to go back to work in two weeks and will have to start crating him more. I told my husband that it is going to be harder for me than it is for Pacer. We have started slowly getting him used to being crated more so it is not a shock, and changed our schedule to me more work like. Hopefully, the transition will not be too bad! Like I said, it will probably be worse for me! I teach high school and I will probably do nothing but tell my students all about him the first day.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Minnere, agreed--it will be harder for you than him. Well, we're back with our girl. She seemed to do okay with the separation. We missed her more than we thought we would, it was great to get her back from the sitter (he doesn't live nearby and doesn't do weekend drop-offs, so we got home Sunday evening and had to wait expectantly until Monday after her regular playgroup to see her).


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

When Rio was 9 months we sent him away for 2 weeks to get field trained. Like others in this thread, I too had a lump in my throat when we drove away and I swore that I heard him rustling downstairs the next morning in his crate ... but I digress. Not sure how much kennels or boarding runs for 2 weeks ... but the field training cost $400 CDN (for 2 weeks or $200 for 1 week). We thought this would be a great alternative to sending Rio to a kennel when we need a sitter for an extended period. The rationale is that he will learn and reinforce the instinctual behaviours of a first class gun dog. Basically, Rio worked for 2 weeks - he came back a different dog and trimmer. The individual who we sent Rio to breeds V's ... which made us feel comfortable - can't just unleash these maniacs on anyone .


----------



## grnyg (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow interesting post. My family and I usually go out West to visit family during the summer so I have to leave Guszti with my folks where he has the run of the place (they are grandparents, and treat my kids the same ). I initially did not want anything to do with Guszti as I have three kids and a house to manage and I did not want another distraction. Nonetheless, I fell in love with the copper coated turd and I have to admit that I missed him much more than I though I would, so much so that I was the first to give him hugs after our two week vacation. To his credit and in no small part due to all the training classes he and I attended together, Guszti is a lovable fellow; he just takes up too much space on the bed!


----------

